# Dead psu?



## rockyj123 (Nov 5, 2013)

I recently upgraded to
Amd fx 8320
Gigabyte Mobo
8gb DDR Ram.

While my graphics card and psu and cabinet remain the same.
It worked fine till i was using it for just net surfing and a bit of Maya.
But as soon as i Fired up Football Manager, the cpu shut down 
And does not power on anymore.

I am wondering if the psu is dead now and which 1 could I buy to
Avoid such cases.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 5, 2013)

rockyj123 said:


> I recently upgraded to
> Amd fx 8320
> Gigabyte Mobo
> 8gb DDR Ram.
> ...



Yep, I believe your PSU is dead. get a new one.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 5, 2013)

Get Antec vp 450p @2.7k


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 5, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Get Antec vp 450p @2.7k



Not recommended for FX 8350.

@OP; which graphic card do you have?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 5, 2013)

rockyj123 said:


> I recently upgraded to
> Amd fx 8320
> Gigabyte Mobo
> 8gb DDR Ram.
> ...



you did not mention your psu make and model.


----------

